# Update to 21.11.1.v5



## Nikan (Nov 14, 2010)

I just noticed an update to my Roamio to 21.11.1.v5

haven't noticed much but I do get a small popup in the lower left which starting a local recording:

*Loading in Content
[show title]*


----------



## Nikan (Nov 14, 2010)

Found my first issue - 
When watching a program that is still recording, the Fast Forward is inconsistently working. Pressing Fast Forward simply does not always work and once it does, it will only forward for a few seconds and then stop on its own and return to play.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nikan said:


> I just noticed an update to my Roamio to 21.11.1.v5
> 
> haven't noticed much but I do get a small popup in the lower left which starting a local recording:
> 
> ...


I see that too. Didn't catch the title info.

Are you opted out of prerolls as I am? Maybe it's a trigger that's showing the preroll is trying to play?


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Got it also, prerolls enabled here, need to call and disable, such a horrible feature that they don't let you enable or disable from the device itself. They should pay is for adding adds...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## perfmon (Oct 7, 2001)

Closed caption keeps getting turned off. Need to turn off then on to see for individual programs.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmm didn’t get this one yet and no pending restart either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

wonder why some do and some don't.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Because they roll out updates slowly to mitigate any possible bugs they missed (and resulting customer service calls) and to reduce strain on their servers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I had a reboot yesterday; I assume that was this.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My Roamio has it but my Mini is still on 21.10.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am wondering, have they improved this??? I am assuming they never put in the few "omitted" things from TE3...SAD. I really would like to have that "recently played" display, the not cutting audio out when going in and out of My Shows, and of course Tivo-PC xfers and the other way. Again, SAD...You know, the things that have prevented many from switching...Oh Well...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New System Information item:
Device Mode: HD-STB

I guess there are other modes?

Diagnostics now System Diagnostics (except when in the Diagnostics).
Label added: Tuning Diagnostic Info (should be Tuner?)
Added more stuff which may/may not work.
Cs6: is weird.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I would be very surprised if “many” customers (not just many people here on forums but many as in a number that they’d care about) don’t upgrade because of a lack of “recently played” (how many customers frequently replay recordings multiple times?) or transferring files from a PC to their TiVo.

Transferring files from TiVo to PC does work.
I have no audio issues when going into MyShows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I would be very surprised if "many" customers (not just many people here on forums but many as in a number that they'd care about) don't upgrade because of a lack of "recently played" (how many customers frequently replay recordings multiple times?) or transferring files from a PC to their TiVo.
> 
> Transferring files from TiVo to PC does work.
> I have no audio issues when going into MyShows.


I suspect the vast majority of customers wouldn't even know they have a choice in the matter...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Nikan said:


> I just noticed an update to my Roamio to 21.11.1.v5
> 
> haven't noticed much but I do get a small popup in the lower left which starting a local recording:
> 
> ...


I'm seeing this too, i wonder what the point is.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tim_m said:


> I'm seeing this too, i wonder what the point is.


It's probably an error.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Got the update. Seeing what you are seeing.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally got the update today too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

No longer remembers the resume point in a recording.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> I would be very surprised if "many" customers (not just many people here on forums but many as in a number that they'd care about) don't upgrade because of a lack of "recently played" (how many customers frequently replay recordings multiple times?) or transferring files from a PC to their TiVo.
> 
> Transferring files from TiVo to PC does work.
> I have no audio issues when going into MyShows.


That is not exactly what I said/meant. I was saying that TE4 has No audio cutouts like TE3 (like when you go into the guide on TE3, it does Not cut out, but going in and out of any part of the HD "interface" it Does). I have at times downloaded a show and edited it and then shoved it back up to the Tivo. I have also downloaded stuff from YT and then shoved it back up to the Tivo (I did this when they were doing shows from Broadway during the beginning of Covid that were only on YT for a week...JC Superstar being one), so I like that feature. Like you said, that don't work on TE4. Also you have to deal with Tivo Online to do any transfers. As for what I called "recently played" (I forgot what TE4 calls it), but Many times I interrupt something I am watching to go back and forth to other things (some that may be way down the list from where I was), and it is a PITA to do that, and that "Last Nine" feature (like the X1 has) would be great for me. Also I am Not the Only one who did not "upgrade" and Won't! Some have EXTRA tivos laying around (Joe K?!), and they can upgrade A Box to play with (I should have snagged that OTA with lifetime for $200 they had a few years ago, but $$$ prevented me). I only got a RP (cable card in it) and XL4, and the XL4 cannot upgrade. Also might I add, "I DON'T TRUST TIVO, INC"! BOO-HOO...LOLOL​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One thing I've noticed is that the CC doesn't always persist...i.e., I sometimes have to turn it off and turn it on again when I enter a new show. TiVo thinks it's on, but it's not. I don't recall that ever happening before...


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't recall TiVo releasing software with such obvious bugs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

markjrenna said:


> I don't recall TiVo releasing software with such obvious bugs.


Some are here: Known Issues (tivo.com)

I love the one:
"Edge may reboot when connected to the network"

solution:
"Disconnect your device from the network".


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

markjrenna said:


> No longer remembers the resume point in a recording.


I don't have this issue.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

KevTech said:


> I don't have this issue.


Hmmm. I have Bolts. Will check again but happened all yesterday.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

markjrenna said:


> No longer remembers the resume point in a recording.


I've seen this as well.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing I've noticed is that the CC doesn't always persist...i.e., I sometimes have to turn it off and turn it on again when I enter a new show. TiVo thinks it's on, but it's not. I don't recall that ever happening before...


I have seen the same thing, seemingly on every show I record. They are from local channels. I will get a chance to check some cable shows tonight, if they have skip mode.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

I just noticed that when scrolling channels on my Edge, the channel number at the top of the list superimposes over the guide to let you know where in the channel list you will be when you stop scrolling.

Seems new to me as I scroll pretty consistently and have never noticed this before the reboot/update on Wednesday.


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

weaver said:


> I have seen the same thing, seemingly on every show I record. They are from local channels. I will get a chance to check some cable shows tonight, if they have skip mode.


We use closed captions in my household all the time and it seems like everything we watch now doesn't display them. I have to constantly turn them off and back on to get them to display. Why do the TIVO developers have to break things that were working when they install software upgrades?


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone with a Roamio seeing excruciating lagginess with this update? Many things stutter badly and take seconds to completely load: clicking right to see what’s playing on other tuners, the guide, info, my NPL. At first I thought it was sluggish because it was in the middle of loading guide data, which was the only time I used to see this. But now it’s happening all the time. At least it hasn’t affected playback or trick play as far as i’ve noticed. I haven’t had the chance to restart the box to see if it helps, but I’ve been seeing this for about a week and have a feeling it would’ve already gone away if it was a transient problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone with a Roamio seeing excruciating lagginess with this update? Many things stutter badly and take seconds to completely load: clicking right to see what's playing on other tuners, the guide, info, my NPL. At first I thought it was sluggish because it was in the middle of loading guide data, which was the only time I used to see this. But now it's happening all the time. At least it hasn't affected playback or trick play as far as i've noticed. I haven't had the chance to restart the box to see if it helps, but I've been seeing this for about a week and have a feeling it would've already gone away if it was a transient problem.


I'm going to say, with the latest update, my basic Roamio seems to stutter when I change menus. But not by much.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone with a Roamio seeing excruciating lagginess with this update? Many things stutter badly and take seconds to completely load: clicking right to see what's playing on other tuners, the guide, info, my NPL. At first I thought it was sluggish because it was in the middle of loading guide data, which was the only time I used to see this. But now it's happening all the time. At least it hasn't affected playback or trick play as far as i've noticed. I haven't had the chance to restart the box to see if it helps, but I've been seeing this for about a week and have a feeling it would've already gone away if it was a transient problem.


I haven't noticed this with the update on my Roamio.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

mlsnyc said:


> Anyone with a Roamio seeing excruciating lagginess with this update? Many things stutter badly and take seconds to completely load: clicking right to see what's playing on other tuners, the guide, info, my NPL. At first I thought it was sluggish because it was in the middle of loading guide data, which was the only time I used to see this. But now it's happening all the time. At least it hasn't affected playback or trick play as far as i've noticed. I haven't had the chance to restart the box to see if it helps, but I've been seeing this for about a week and have a feeling it would've already gone away if it was a transient problem.


+1. I'm seeing lots of lagginess/stuttering on my Roamio.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

peekb said:


> +1. I'm seeing lots of lagginess/stuttering on my Roamio.


Same here. My guess is has to do with changes for ad revenue. At this point all changes are to make money, not add features or retain customers it appears. I have tried unsuccessfully to get thr pre roll ads removed, they are so annoying and cause my devices to hang.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I think i found a bug, after you watch something unless you delete it it perpetually says it is paused.


----------



## RobertL (Aug 27, 2021)

perfmon said:


> Closed caption keeps getting turned off. Need to turn off then on to see for individual programs.


----------



## RobertL (Aug 27, 2021)

perfmon said:


> Closed caption keeps getting turned off. Need to turn off then on to see for individual programs.


I'm having this exact same problem. Have to turn caption off, then on again for EVERY different program I watch. This just started happening. Roamio OTA. software version 21.11.1.v5 I've unplugged the TIVO and let it restart... didn't seem to help. ideas?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RobertL said:


> I'm having this exact same problem. Have to turn caption off, then on again for EVERY different program I watch. This just started happening. Roamio OTA. software version 21.11.1.v5 I've unplugged the TIVO and let it restart... didn't seem to help. ideas?


It seems to be a software bug with the latest update. I'm afraid we'll just have to live with it until they do another update, and hope it gets fixed.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My A93 Mini got the update today, now matches my Roamio.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

blue circles, tivo online dead, iphone app dead, no pausing and going back to pause point

other than that it is great


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I’ve had the update on my Roamio for about two weeks. Mini got it today.

I’ve seen zero blue circles.
My iOS and iPadOS apps are working great - both inside and out of network, on cellular and Wi-Fi. Had opportunity last week to use while on vacation
TiVo online is working for me (just logged in)
And today my mini (before it got the update) remembered a pause point from the Roamio.

So I’m sorry you’re having issues but I don’t think they’re solely related to this update.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone else notice when playing a show that it now displays a TiVo+ style message in the bottom left corner with text about loading the show when playing any recording? I had pre-rolls removed, so the ads are now gone, but this remains where before it was gone when pre-roll ads were gone. Not an functionality issue, other than presenting a poor user experience.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jaredmwright said:


> Anyone else notice when playing a show that it now displays a TiVo+ style message in the bottom left corner with text about loading the show when playing any recording? I had pre-rolls removed, so the ads are now gone, but this remains where before it was gone when pre-roll ads were gone. Not an functionality issue, other than presenting a poor user experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


This is mentioned in the first post of this thread.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> This is mentioned in the first post of this thread.


Right, I didn't have them disabled before and now that I do I wanted to share that I still see the message. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

tivoknucklehead said:


> blue circles, tivo online dead, iphone app dead, no pausing and going back to pause point
> 
> other than that it is great


Same issues here, you forgot to mention the broken CLosed Captions.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Resume points in recordings are lost on my Edge since this TiVo update. Restart is always from the beginning of the program. This is devastating for me in the way that I frequently watch multiple programs.

Some, but not all, older recordings keep the resume point.

Resume points fail in all new recordings so far.

I opened a support ticket with TiVo online, but got a stock reply asking me to force a service connection and restart. This was no help of course. I will call them tomorrow and try to get their attention.

We should have the choice of accepting updates or delaying them. When a a buggy iPhone update results in many problematic reports, I can hold off until bugs are fixed. Forcing crap updates on us is poor practice.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Phil_C said:


> Resume points in recordings are lost on my Edge since this TiVo update. Restart is always from the beginning of the program. This is devastating for me in the way that I frequently watch multiple programs.
> 
> Some, but not all, older recordings keep the resume point.
> 
> ...


now pause the show, go to paused shows, pick your show, then hit play. it will resume. definitely a bug


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

tivoknucklehead said:


> now pause the show, go to paused shows, pick your show, then hit play. it will resume. definitely a bug


Yep. Same here on two Edge units.

I spoke to TiVo twice today. The first CSR insisted on a CGD&TDL, which of course did not help.

The better news is that a second call this afternoon got me to a CSR that understood. He spent a long time talking to software engineering (while I was on hold) and said they admitted to many similar reports coming in. I should receive an email updating my escalated case.

So maybe the right people at TiVo are working on this. (Hope springs eternal...)


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Blue circles on edge are killing me. Had to reboot even to watch recorded shows. Tivo online still dead. iPhone app wont even connect in my house let alone outside. This is now a disaster


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tivoknucklehead said:


> Blue circles on edge are killing me. Had to reboot even to watch recorded shows. Tivo online still dead. iPhone app wont even connect in my house let alone outside. This is now a disaster


Those all seem like networking issues.

Perhaps the update inadvertently affected your networking and what you're experiencing are symptoms of that?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Those all seem like networking issues.
> 
> Perhaps the update inadvertently affected your networking and what you're experiencing are symptoms of that?


My premiere works fine in all respects. Only the edge is a mess. and until today the app at least worked in my house


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tivoknucklehead said:


> My roamio works fine in all respects. Only the edge is a mess. and until today the app at least worked in my house


That still doesn't mean what your Edge is actually experiencing are networking issues.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> That still doesn't mean what your Edge is actually experiencing are networking issues.


I have no clue what to do. I guess I'll try to call tech support but I have found them useless in the past


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have no clue what to do. I guess I'll try to call tech support but I have found them useless in the past


I have tried moving TIVO units in the past to see if I am having the same blue circle issues with a different connection. The only real hassle I've had is with different power adapters for the different units. I usually do this if I have to call TIVO customer service so I can eliminate this step while on the phone.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

rcandsc said:


> I have tried moving TIVO units in the past to see if I am having the same blue circle issues with a different connection. The only real hassle I've had is with different power adapters for the different units. I usually do this if I have to call TIVO customer service so I can eliminate this step while on the phone.


Network connections work fine. I'm on Ethernet


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

Edge with spinning blue circle? 
Over the last couple days, my Edge loses the show suggestions on the Home Screen, at the same time it becomes very sluggish and barely responds to commands, then the TiVo iOS app and TiVo online stop working. When I hit commands the blue spinner is there for a while. Right now it will not let me play any shows. If I restart the edge, all works for 2 or 3 hours and then the issue repeats. This may be since the new software release. I have used TiVo tech support several times, they have me reboot and it works, then they sign off and close the ticket. Then the issue happens again. They said there is no way to roll back to the prior software version. The unit is useless now. Am I the only one with this issue? Thx


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a Roamio running this software version. I have experienced most all of the complaints reported above (spinning circle, sluggish response, Tivo iPhone app not connecting, closed captions not working, etc.). This is extremely frustrating. I originally thought maybe it had to do with my wi-fi but I can’t get the iPhone App to work at all using my cellular connection. What changes are they making that is breaking what used to work? Are they that important? Regardless of what the changes are, do they not follow QA or end-user testing? I agree with a previous post that stated we should be allowed to manage when we receive and install software updates.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

JKR123 said:


> I have a Roamio running this software version. I have experienced most all of the complaints reported above (spinning circle, sluggish response, Tivo iPhone app not connecting, closed captions not working, etc.). This is extremely frustrating. I originally thought maybe it had to do with my wi-fi but I can't get the iPhone App to work at all using my cellular connection. What changes are they making that is breaking what used to work? Are they that important? Regardless of what the changes are, do they not follow QA or end-user testing? I agree with a previous post that stated we should be allowed to manage when we receive and install software updates.


They do QA and user testing.

These issues are not affecting everyone so there is likely a subset of specific conditions causing the issues. They'll find them and issue a bug fix.

Forcing upgrades has been how TiVo has operated for 20 years. Letting people stay on old versions causes development and support issues.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Trick play on the Edge is screwy, too. Normally, you can hit FF and then Skip, which takes you to the next segment marker. This no longer works while you are in the final segment of the recorded program. Hitting Skip there is the same as hitting Play, so the program just plays from that point instead of skipping to the end.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Phil_C said:


> Trick play on the Edge is screwy, too. Normally, you can hit FF and then Skip, which takes you to the next segment marker. This no longer works while you are in the final segment of the recorded program. Hitting Skip there is the same as hitting Play, so the program just plays from that point instead of skipping to the end.


That happens on my Roamio too, although not consistently.

A couple of good things. It no longer ever locks up for a minute (blue circle) when deleting a show; that used to happen once in a while. And when exiting a show that's still recording, it used to sometimes (and more frequently recently) exit to that channel, not to the last Live TV channel I was on. That behavior has stopped.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Phil_C said:


> Trick play on the Edge is screwy, too. Normally, you can hit FF and then Skip, which takes you to the next segment marker. This no longer works while you are in the final segment of the recorded program. Hitting Skip there is the same as hitting Play, so the program just plays from that point instead of skipping to the end.


I saw that in previous versions on my Roamio. I don't think this is new.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I saw that in previous versions on my Roamio. I don't think this is new.


New for me...I mean, it used to happen once in a blue moon. Now it's quite frequent.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

In previous versions I often noticed that pressing Skip while FFing wouldn’t jump to the next tick mark. But thinking about it now, I think it was during the last show portion only.

It wouldn’t surprise me if this wasn’t a bug but on purpose. What purpose would jumping to the end be?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> In previous versions I often noticed that pressing Skip while FFing wouldn't jump to the next tick mark. But thinking about it now, I think it was during the last show portion only.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if this wasn't a bug but on purpose. What purpose would jumping to the end be?


So the show would delete on exiting.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have strange delete issue on my Mini's . I delay watching a show (so I can skip commercials) and start part way in. When I get to the end of what I want to watch - I used to be able to press back and then select stop recording and delete option. It used to take me then back to live TV. Now it brings me back to playing the recording and I have to go through a couple of more steps to delete and stop wathcing


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

mike-d said:


> Edge with spinning blue circle?
> Over the last couple days, my Edge loses the show suggestions on the Home Screen, at the same time it becomes very sluggish and barely responds to commands, then the TiVo iOS app and TiVo online stop working. When I hit commands the blue spinner is there for a while. Right now it will not let me play any shows. If I restart the edge, all works for 2 or 3 hours and then the issue repeats. This may be since the new software release. I have used TiVo tech support several times, they have me reboot and it works, then they sign off and close the ticket. Then the issue happens again. They said there is no way to roll back to the prior software version. The unit is useless now. Am I the only one with this issue? Thx


I have the exact issues. Rebooting edge only tempoarily fixes it. And tivo online has been broken 100% since latest update


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Minor issue - the grey background box underneath the “Skip” marker in the top left during Skip mode is no longer aligned with the copy.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A couple of good things. It no longer ever locks up for a minute (blue circle) when deleting a show; that used to happen once in a while. And when exiting a show that's still recording, it used to sometimes (and more frequently recently) exit to that channel, not to the last Live TV channel I was on. That behavior has stopped.


Did not notice that. I think you are right. And I like it. Those were annoying behaviors.



cwoody222 said:


> I saw that in previous versions on my Roamio. I don't think this is new.


It's new on my Edge for sure.


----------



## JoshMM (Jul 25, 2019)

Sounds like I got off easy. The worst problem with my Roamio is that consecutively played recordings do not maintain QuickMode, when I have selected it. I also get the "loading" screen as I start playing a recorded show, and it seems a bit slower to respond in general, but my new problems are mostly just annoyances.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A couple of good things. It no longer ever locks up for a minute (blue circle) when deleting a show; that used to happen once in a while. And when exiting a show that's still recording, it used to sometimes (and more frequently recently) exit to that channel, not to the last Live TV channel I was on. That behavior has stopped.


While I observed the same earlier, the second part is no longer true. Tonight I am frequently stopping an in-process recording to get back to the last live channel -- but instead I'm taken to the channel that is recording, almost every time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Phil_C said:


> While I observed the same earlier, the second part is no longer true. Tonight I am frequently stopping an in-process recording to get back to the last live channel -- but instead I'm taken to the channel that is recording, almost every time.


Yeah, I've noticed the same thing the past couple of days. Sigh.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Noticed something interesting yesterday. Got a couple of weather alerts that in the past would stop recording of all channels that were recording. For the first time it did interrupt one recording on the channel that we were watching, but another channel that was being recording but not watch, it did not interrupt that recording. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

keithg1964 said:


> Noticed something interesting yesterday. Got a couple of weather alerts that in the past would stop recording of all channels that were recording. For the first time it did interrupt one recording on the channel that we were watching, but another channel that was being recording but not watch, it did not interrupt that recording. Anybody else notice this?


Likely not related to the update at all. Especially since you had two different outcomes.

Tivo is supposed to - by law, by way of the CabkeCard specs - display a Emergency Alert Signal message and disrupts your recording to do so.

What probably happened in your case was one was an EAS and the other wasn't.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Tivo is supposed to - by law, by way of the CableCard specs - display a Emergency Alert Signal message and disrupts your recording to do so.


I'm not sure "disrupt your recording" is required, nor universal. Here in Houston, when Comcast sends out an EAS, we get a banner, but the recording continues. And I know from reading this forum for years past, that in many areas, the recording *does* stop or get disrupted.

I think it's based on whatever technology the local Comcast office uses.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure "disrupt your recording" is required, nor universal. Here in Houston, when Comcast sends out an EAS, we get a banner, but the recording continues. And I know from reading this forum for years past, that in many areas, the recording *does* stop or get disrupted.
> 
> I think it's based on whatever technology the local Comcast office uses.


He may be referring to it kicking you out of a recording while the alert is going on? That certainly happens here (and it's really annoying; it just happens to routinely occur at a time when I'm usually watching TV).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He may be referring to it kicking you out of a recording while the alert is going on? That certainly happens here (and it's really annoying; it just happens to routinely occur at a time when I'm usually watching TV).


Exactly.

But yes, different cable operators (or even head ends) can handle it differently.

My main point was that's it's not likely the latest TiVo update had any impact on this type of functionality.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He may be referring to it kicking you out of a recording while the alert is going on? That certainly happens here (and it's really annoying; it just happens to routinely occur at a time when I'm usually watching TV).


Right. I know from reading posts over the years that happens to lots of people here. We've always been lucky, it doesn't do much of anything in Houston. Keeps recording, just a banner.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Right. I know from reading posts over the years that happens to lots of people here. We've always been lucky, it doesn't do much of anything in Houston. Keeps recording, just a banner.


Yeah, it doesn't affect recording a show. It just affects watching a recording.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

Any news on fixing the pause point or closed captions issues. This is getting maddening!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

mike-d said:


> Any news on fixing the pause point or closed captions issues. This is getting maddening!


So far I do not see it on the list of known issues.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

mike-d said:


> Any news on fixing the pause point or closed captions issues. This is getting maddening!


I have a support ticket on the resume point problem, but so far the status remains "Issue Logged".


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It’s a bug affecting all users.

What do you expect a support ticket to do? A support rep can help you address an issue with your device.

This error is going to require a new software build, testing, QA, a new revision rollout.

I don’t understand what you expect support to do for you.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> I don't understand what you expect support to do for you.


I was told the ticket status would be updated if/when anything is done about the problem. So the purpose would be informational. I suppose it wouldn't give me any better notice than a new software build appearing on the Edge. But, you never know. (Well, with TiVo, maybe we do know. )


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

v7 is out

21.11.1.v7 is out


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> v7 is out
> 
> 21.11.1.v7 is out


How did you get the update? TiVo support said an email would be sent announcing the update.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I did nothing.

Tivo never sends emails about updates.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> I did nothing.
> 
> Tivo never sends emails about updates.


Hmmm, just chatted with tivo support and they say:

Upon checking here Michael, the software version 21.11.1.v7 has started rolling out on 30th of November. Since the software update is released randomly, it may take few more days before your TiVo box will receive it.

Once the software is updated on the main box, the TiVo Minis will automatically detect that and install the update as well.

Can you set my edge to be updated soon? Is there some way I can force the update? My tivo has been running very poorly and I hope this will fix some issues...

I'm sorry but we don't have a way to force the update to your TiVo box.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Did you ask what the update contains?


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

cwoody222 said:


> Did you ask what the update contains?


I did ask, as I was hoping it would include the streaming issues and the slowness and need to restart my edge every few days.
They said they had "no list of changes yet".


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

mike-d said:


> How did you get the update? TiVo support said an email would be sent announcing the update.


Three days later still no update on my edge. You used to be able to get updates by doing a service connection 3 times. I do not believe that works anymore... Tivo support says I have to wait an unknown number of days... And yes they previously said an email would go out about the update, so I think they lie.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Network connections was never a guarantee to get an update.

They’ve always staggered the updates to users. You must have to wait until your SN is whitelisted.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just got the update for 21.11.1.v7 and it's downright peppy compared to the previous version.


----------

